# Kuantan - thumbs up? or not...



## J Bravo

Lately, lot of thoughts about relocating to some place overseas with low cost of living, slower pace of life, white sand beaches & clear ocean water, and a place to call home for our golden years.

I am in my 40s so not quite near retirement, but I would not mind relocating to a beach side community now if I could continue my employment there.

I have been doing some research and looking at Malaysia and Thailand as well as some central & south America (due to some literature about great places to retire), and I thought I would turn to the experts on this forum for some realistic advices.

I see that Penang is real poplular for expats, but how about Kuantan? There is a property called "Satori Resort Beserah" condos in development now or in the near future. Does anyone know or can comment on this?

Thank you all in advance for your wonderful input to this forum...


----------



## charliejoe

*Port Dickson Malaysia*



J Bravo said:


> Lately, lot of thoughts about relocating to some place overseas with low cost of living, slower pace of life, white sand beaches & clear ocean water, and a place to call home for our golden years.
> 
> I am in my 40s so not quite near retirement, but I would not mind relocating to a beach side community now if I could continue my employment there.
> 
> I have been doing some research and looking at Malaysia and Thailand as well as some central & south America (due to some literature about great places to retire), and I thought I would turn to the experts on this forum for some realistic advices.
> 
> I see that Penang is real poplular for expats, but how about Kuantan? There is a property called "Satori Resort Beserah" condos in development now or in the near future. Does anyone know or can comment on this?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your wonderful input to this forum...



SHould look at Port Dickson... Close to KL City Centre- an hours' drive away.. Some laws differ in every State..East Coast states not advisable... More towards discouraging foreigners... Port Dickson, Penang, maybe Langkawi and Johore are more favourable... I'm a Property Agent, also handling the MM2H Programme.

Regards Charlie Joe.


----------



## roslynzs

*recommend Penang*



J Bravo said:


> Lately, lot of thoughts about relocating to some place overseas with low cost of living, slower pace of life, white sand beaches & clear ocean water, and a place to call home for our golden years.
> 
> I am in my 40s so not quite near retirement, but I would not mind relocating to a beach side community now if I could continue my employment there.
> 
> I have been doing some research and looking at Malaysia and Thailand as well as some central & south America (due to some literature about great places to retire), and I thought I would turn to the experts on this forum for some realistic advices.
> 
> I see that Penang is real poplular for expats, but how about Kuantan? There is a property called "Satori Resort Beserah" condos in development now or in the near future. Does anyone know or can comment on this?
> 
> Thank you all in advance for your wonderful input to this forum...


I don't know about other places, but my husband and I are from the US and chose Penang for our retirement due to Malaysia my second home, tax advantages, relocating advantages, homes on the beach, and excellent healthcare and location for traveling. We chose Infinity Condo in Penang


----------



## roslynzs

Try Penang, Malaysia...great places on the beach and great food, also realistic prices for retirement and healthcare


----------

